# US Soccer's (entirely fabricated) Announcement



## timbuck (Apr 14, 2020)

This quarantine has left me with too much free time.  With all of the chatter over the past few days regarding what US soccer will do with the Development Academy, I decided to write the letter that I think they should be writing.  Here you go:

Dear Everyone,

The United States Soccer Federation is dedicated more than ever to the development of soccer across this great country.  Our players from the senior national teams down to the youth level are at the core of everything that we do.  We are constantly striving to help with development of soccer in this country and are proud of the work we have done.  But there is much more to do.

We have made a strategic decision to give our member clubs the responsibility for development of youth players.  We are so proud of how everyone has been so willing to follow our direction over the past few years.  We feel that the last 12 years have shown a massive improvement in the level of players that grow up playing in the United States.

We also realize that some mistakes have been made along the way.  With our country now facing a health crisis that we could have never predicted, we feel that now is the time to make some corrections.


*United States Development Academy-*  We have seen 1,000s of players find the right pathway for their development under this program. We have invested millions of dollars to show clubs what we feel is the right way to improve players.  4 days a week of training.  The ending of multiple games being played in a day under tournament formats.  Youth National Team representation. These are just a few ways that we have directed our USSSA member clubs to improve.  Now that they have been shown the proper way, we feel it is in everyone’s best interest that the US Soccer Federation focuses on our Youth National Teams and not as much at the Club level.  We will be using money that was budgeted for the USSDA to help fund a better scouting network.  This includes inner city, unsanctioned leagues and high school play.  If you are a top player – We will find you- Regardless of what league you play in.
Effective immediately, the US Soccer Development Academy will be shutting down.  We will provide some assistance for Clubs that will be burdened by this immediate closure.  An application will be on our website tomorrow.
With regard to other leagues - There is a league and team out there for everyone.  We encourage you to do your due diligence when selecting the right program for your player.

*Travel -* With COVID 19 impacting all of us, we are encouraging all clubs, teams and players to reduce travel for at least the next 12 months.  For many leagues, you should not be traveling more than 90 minutes (the length of a full game) for any soccer activities. If you can’t find a competitive game within 90 minutes, you should play up an age group.  If you still can’t find a competitive game, then your team needs to break up and let other teams have top players to make everyone more competitive.
*Age Groups*-  This was a really bad idea.  We have had many changes in leadership over the years.  We initially installed this change so that we could better compete on the international level with other youth teams.  Our Youth National Teams will still follow the birth-year format for international competitions.  All domestic leagues and domestic tournaments will go back to the “school year” age groupings.  This is effective IMMEDIATELY.  For the next year, we will allow each team to have up to 3 players that are 6 months older than the oldest birthdate allowed by each age grouping.  We highly encourage teams to try to find a way to move everyone to the appropriate age group for the upcoming Fall season.
*High School Soccer *– The USSF will be working closely with the NHSAA to help grow the sport of soccer at all levels.  We feel that high school soccer has a place in the development of many players, and we will encourage players to make the right decisions for their soccer needs.  We will be working with NHSAA on coaching certifications and referee improvements.  We feel that high school soccer in the US should be as important and as popular as football.
*Pay to Play *– We continue to look at sponsorship opportunities that will help fund the costs to play soccer.  The 2 biggest costs of soccer in the US are paid coaches and field access.
Coaching
Licensing - Coaches are the lifeblood of our great sport in the United States.  We need to certify more coaches across the country to work with our youth.  Today we are announcing a collaboration between US Soccer, United Soccer Coaches, AYSO and Soccer Starts at Home.  We will allow for cross certifications between these organizations at the grass roots level (Up to the current “D” license).  We will publish the content for our highest levels (A and B license) for free for anyone interested in learning.  We will still require an in-person class environment to receive an A or B license, but the content will be available to anyone who wants to follow our coaching pathway.
Paid Coaches -  We encourage our member clubs to find creative ways to help pay your coaches.  Sponsorships and legitimate fundraisers are encouraged.
With the reduction of travel costs, we expect the reimbursement for travel expenses to be reduced.

Fields -We are forming a committee to work with municipalities across the country to find cost effective ways to ensure the best playing surfaces and access for all US Soccer members.
Uniforms- US Soccer thinks you should not pay more than $100 per player for a full uniform set.

*Tournaments – *We feel that excessive tournaments are causing our players unnecessary costs and there is a greater potential for injury when playing many games over the course of a summer.  All players registered with US Soccer will only be allowed to play in 14 sanctioned games from June 1st until September 1st.  Teams will be permitted to travel (150 miles or greater) to 1 tournament per calendar year.  We will be instituting an electronic player card system to track this.  It will be piloted this summer across California.
*Promotion and Relegation –* We know that this is a hot topic.  At this time, we encourage each member league to consider the feasibility of merit based placement within their divisions.  If done properly, there should not be any 10-0 blowouts during any league game.  At the professional level, we continue to have dialogue on the economic feasibility of promotion and relegation between our leagues.
We will provide additional communication to your state federations and they will relay information to all member clubs.

Sincerely,

The Soccer Dudes Locked in a House in Chicago


----------



## Sparky9 (Apr 16, 2020)

US Soccer's new motto- WE DON"T KNOW AND WE DON"T CARE.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 16, 2020)

Listen to us: we made some terrible choices squandered millions, hired a bunch of non soccer people but we still know better now

Age groups we want them to change again just because.

High school soccer is ok again because we screwed up big time trying to ban that for no good reason.

We screwed coaches out of licencing by demanding too much $$, gave too few options but now he's some stuff for free as a token of our appreciation.

Pay to play yeah good luck with that, find some creative ways to pay coaches and get field Access.  Instead of investing in infrastructure for those twelve years we did nothing but maybe you can collect bottles or something now and rub some nickels together to pay the coaches more and rent some dirt fields somewheres..

Just of kicks here are some restrictions,;  don't travel or play in tournaments because we know better and want you to play less soccer.  Try your local rec league you can still get some competitive games.

Uniforms we have some pie & the sky recommendation that they should only cost $100.  Make sure you buy knockoffs from the third world countries that last 2 cycles before the patches peel off and the stitching falls apart.

We are using c19 as a cover-up for this whole mess.  Getting in bed with MLS/sum and there marketing schemes well that was good until it wasn't.

Pro/Rel we don't support that still but good luck with those 10-0 blowouts.

In other words thanks for nothing...We are keeping that $100 million war chest to waste other ways...


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

Sparky9 said:


> US Soccer's new motto- WE DON"T KNOW AND WE DON"T CARE.


Gee, you think Sparky?  Another great company I played with in 2017.  America at it's finest.  A new America is approaching and it's all going to be better and fairer for all.  Not perfect, but pay per play model is getting hammered and it;s about freaking time that game get's ended in our country.  WD business has been cranking.  Hope all is well bro


----------



## jpeter (Apr 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Gee, you think Sparky?  Another great company I played with in 2017.  America at it's finest.  A new America is approaching and it's all going to be better and fairer for all.  Not perfect, but pay per play model is getting hammered and it;s about freaking time that game get's ended in our country.  WD business has been cranking.  Hope all is well bro


I hate those press releases sometimes so much BS and no one taking responsibility.  I wish we had translators or something to cut through all the crap.   At least apologize or something but nope only regret and a bunch of non sense.

At least I vented in my own way like timbuck. Good post don't pay much attention to my rant.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 16, 2020)

The only thing worse than US Soccer’s letter is seeing what the individual clubs are putting in their press releases these last few days.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

jpeter said:


> I hate those press releases sometimes so much BS and no one taking responsibility.  I wish we had translators or something to cut through all the crap.   At least apologize or something but nope only regret and a bunch of non sense.
> 
> At least I vented in my own way like timbuck. Good post don't pay much attention to my rant.


I will confess.  I thought that coach timbucks letter was real.  I swear.  I thought the Soccertown, USA soccer dudes took over headwaters in Chicago and had the controls at Kimball house.  I even told my dd were going back to the old age and she was like, "You have to be kidding me."  I was thinking about how much time they put into writing their Philosophy standards in 2016-2017 and their 100s of of pages on why we needed to switch to birth year, demonize hs soccer and preach development only league.  They even provided us all with FAQs. Now, all we get is ONE page of "Blame it on Corona." After three years of a cash cow for some and access to the YNT List for others, this kool aide boat ride is officially over.  Jim Jones would be proud. Much pain caused and that's what get some folks turned on.  You see them in their writing right here on the forum.  They actually get off on watching us parents suffer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

U.S. Soccer has fired key executives *Brian Remedi* and *Tonya Wallach*, sources confirmed to Soccer America on Wednesday.
They were among layoffs that took place throughout the federation on Wednesday and coincided with the announcement that the Development Academy was ceasing operations.
Remedi was one of the highest-paid executives at U.S. Soccer even before he took on his new role. According to the federation’s Form 990 for the fiscal year ending March 2019, he earned $326,745 in reportable compensation and $35,217 in other compensation.

The second-highest paid executive at U.S. Soccer, behind Flynn, was *Jay Berhalter*, who earned $779,765 plus other compensation of $37,015. Berhalter, long considered the most likely replacement for Flynn, left U.S. Soccer earlier this year.

Executive pay has been a concern of many U.S. Soccer critics and watchdogs. But Wallach’s compensation was not high enough to be reported on the 990.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I will confess.  I thought that coach timbucks letter was real.  I swear.  I thought the Soccertown, USA soccer dudes took over headwaters in Chicago and had the controls at Kimball house.  I even told my dd were going back to the old age and she was like, "You have to be kidding me."  I was thinking about how much time they put into writing their Philosophy standards in 2016-2017 and their 100s of of pages on why we needed to switch to birth year, demonize hs soccer and preach development only league.  They even provided us all with FAQs. Now, all we get is ONE page of "Blame it on Corona." After three years of a cash cow for some and access to the YNT List for others, this kool aide boat ride is officially over.  Jim Jones would be proud. Much pain caused and that's what get some folks turned on.  You see them in their writing right here on the forum.  They actually get off on watching us parents suffer.


Funny, but yesterday I just happened to run across one of the former Doc's of DA addressing a club on Instagram live saying that they are going to ECNL and how wonderful this will be and how they wanted this for a very long time, and how they embrace HS soccer and blah blah blah. I just wish I had a recording of the same Doc talking few years back, when my kid played DA.....how it is great to be part of DA, play less games, don't play HS soccer and blah blah blah


----------



## jpeter (Apr 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Funny, but yesterday I just happened to run across one of the former Doc's of DA addressing a club on Instagram live saying that they are going to ECNL and how wonderful this will be and how they wanted this for a very long time, and how they embrace HS soccer and blah blah blah. I just wish I had a recording of the same Doc talking few years back, when my kid played DA.....how it is great to be part of DA, play less games, don't play HS soccer and blah blah blah


Keep paying us...


----------



## TangoCity (Apr 16, 2020)

No to changing the age group for everyone again.  A big fat NO.  If you want to change the age group then do it the right way and start doing it at the very youngest age groups, incrementing it up one year at a time.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 16, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> No to changing the age group for everyone again.  A big fat NO.  If you want to change the age group then do it the right way and start doing it at the very youngest age groups, incrementing it up one year at a time.


100 % on point @TangoCity


----------



## watfly (Apr 16, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Listen to us: we made some terrible choices squandered millions, hired a bunch of non soccer people but we still know better now
> 
> Age groups we want them to change again just because.
> 
> ...


US Soccer is the deadly combination of incompetence and arrogance.


----------



## MWN (Apr 16, 2020)

I think I'll write a post explaining why the death of the DA is actually a very good thing for US Soccer.  Many of you are missing some very important points and not appreciating how the MLS and USL were navigating away (good thing) from the DA League.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 16, 2020)

MWN said:


> I think I'll write a post explaining why the death of the DA is actually a very good thing for US Soccer.  Many of you are missing some very important points and not appreciating how the MLS and USL were navigating away (good thing) from the DA League.


Nah get that but still needed to vent but appreciate your insight & contributions


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Funny, but yesterday I just happened to run across one of the former Doc's of DA addressing a club on Instagram live saying that they are going to ECNL and how wonderful this will be and how they wanted this for a very long time, and how they embrace HS soccer and blah blah blah. I just wish I had a recording of the same Doc talking few years back, when my kid played DA.....how it is great to be part of DA, play less games, don't play HS soccer and blah blah blah


Well, one Doc on his press release has gone from GDA is all world, back to ECNL as king, then to both ECNL and GDA, but then sold the new god of DPL and now back to ECNL no all world GDA.  Keep selling the dream spin doctors....lol!!!  They have a spin story for everything.  Spin the wheel of soccer and whatever league your club lands on is what's best for you.  These spin Doctors spin us around until we hate each other.


----------



## watfly (Apr 16, 2020)

MWN said:


> I think I'll write a post explaining why the death of the DA is actually a very good thing for US Soccer.  Many of you are missing some very important points and not appreciating how the MLS and USL were navigating away (good thing) from the DA League.


Yeah, I'm with jpeter.  Other than the timing and the short term disruption, I think its great that US Soccer got out of the youth soccer business.  First of all USSF was never truly vested in DA.  It was basically just a vehicle to facilitate scouting.  Furthermore, youth soccer isn't USSF's priority nor should it be and they certainly weren't qualified to run it.  USYS is more qualified and more competent to run a youth soccer league, assuming USYS is going to be involved in the MLS "Elite" league.  I'd be curious to get your take on the USYS press release.  To me its almost more of a plea to be involved more than an affirmative statement that they will organizing the league (ie very preliminary).  It sounds like you might have intel you may not be able to disclose.


----------



## MWN (Apr 16, 2020)

watfly said:


> Yeah, I'm with jpeter.  Other than the timing and the short term disruption, I think its great that US Soccer got out of the youth soccer business.  First of all USSF was never truly vested in DA.  It was basically just a vehicle to facilitate scouting.  Furthermore, youth soccer isn't USSF's priority nor should it be and they certainly weren't qualified to run it.  USYS is more qualified and more competent to run a youth soccer league, assuming USYS is going to be involved in the MLS "Elite" league.  I'd be curious to get your take on the USYS press release.  To me its almost more of a plea to be involved more than an affirmative statement that they will organizing the league (ie very preliminary).  It sounds like you might have intel you may not be able to disclose.


You are correct, its a plea to be involved and a sales pitch to those clubs needing to find a home: "Pick US Youth Soccer and not US Club soccer ... and look at our ODP program again."


----------



## MWN (Apr 16, 2020)

Fundamentally, what I have seen on this board is many lamenting the situation from the perspective of a parent, which is the wrong focus.  The DA was never intended to serve the interests of the parents/players, but the interests of US Soccer.  It was always a band-aid or crutch bolstering the MLS youth interests until such time as the MLS stopped crawling and could run.


----------

